# Wethepeople Darkness 2006- Eure meinung



## Sebi13 (27. Oktober 2005)

Sers,
was alltet ihr von deinem Wethepeople Darkness?
http://www.wethepeople.de/2004/product.php?nr=2
GreeTz


----------



## RedRex (27. Oktober 2005)

kumpel von mir fährt das, hatte bis jetzt keine probleme, hat nur aus persöhnlichen gründen den rotor abgebaut, aber sonst ist nach 3 wochen noch ncihts im arsch, und der geht gut damit ab, macht so 180 drop fast nen halben meter, voll krass... der ist voll zufrieden damit... achja der ist 15 jahre, 1,80 m und keine ahnung ich schätze mal so 60 kg schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (27. Oktober 2005)

Contra:

- Billig Stahl
- Gewicht
- US-BB
- WTP...


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Contra:
> 
> - Billig Stahl
> - Gewicht
> ...



Wo liegt das Problem bei US BB?


----------



## derFisch (28. Oktober 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> - WTP...


hier wirds albern...


			
				RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt das Problem bei US BB?


Generell, das Gewicht, was im Vergleich zu anderen auch funktionierenden Systemen ins Auge sticht. Die zusätzliche Stabilität wär für mich allerdings wiederum ein grund, das in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## fixbaerchen (28. Oktober 2005)

hab mal sone frage, die nicht direkt hierzu passt. Was hat eigentlich das Bold für ein Kurbelgewinde, oder wie das heißt?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Oktober 2005)

auch US BB

kauf die das Addict der Aufpreis lohnt sich 

ich kenne eigentlich keine <400Kompletträder die Euro BB haben


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> hier wirds albern...
> 
> Generell, das Gewicht, was im Vergleich zu anderen auch funktionierenden Systemen ins Auge sticht. Die zusätzliche Stabilität wär für mich allerdings wiederum ein grund, das in Kauf zu nehmen.



Ich schätze mal, dass sich das für den "normalen" BMXer aber im unerheblichen Bereich bewegt und grad für Anfänger sollten stabile, langlebige Lager doch gut sein. Mir wird das Mid BB dadurch immer sympathischer oder eben Spanish, aber Euro kann ich nicht viel abgewissen, außer, dass es zuviele, sonst tolle Rahmen damit gibt.


----------



## derFisch (29. Oktober 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal, dass sich das für den "normalen" BMXer aber im unerheblichen Bereich bewegt und grad für Anfänger sollten stabile, langlebige Lager doch gut sein. Mir wird das Mid BB dadurch immer sympathischer oder eben Spanish, aber Euro kann ich nicht viel abgewissen, außer, dass es zuviele, sonst tolle Rahmen damit gibt.


jo. Mir persönlich is das bisschen mehr an Gewicht auch relativ egal.


----------



## Sele666 (29. Oktober 2005)

euro hält bei mir auch nicht die bone alle 2-3 mon lager freck....
jetzt mit spanisch bisher keine probs... und schön isses auch...


----------



## jimbim (29. Oktober 2005)

gibbet überhaubt spanish-bb kurbeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (29. Oktober 2005)

Kurbeln sind egal, es passen alle Kurbeln in alle Rahmen. Du brauchst immer nur passende _Lager_ und die sind schlimmstenfalls dazuzukaufen.

US-BB und Mid-BB sieht IMHO einfach hässlich aus, wieder so ein grosses Rohr untenrum. EU-BB mit 22mm Achse hält bei mir seit über 2 Jahren. No stress at all. Am ehesten kann ich mich mit Spanish-BB anfreunden. Optisch immer noch vertretbar und stabiler als EU-BB (wers braucht).


----------



## Renegado (29. Oktober 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Contra:
> 
> - Billig Stahl
> - Gewicht
> ...




Ich wird aber auch ma auf den preis schauen... Man kann nicht ein Super BMX für das Geld kriegen wie du es dir vorstellst!


----------



## praTTler (29. Oktober 2005)

specialized Fuse III hat fÃ¼r 375â¬ Euro-BB


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Oktober 2005)

Euro BB is zu großen Teilen eine reine Modeerscheinung - wie viele "Neuheiten" im Übrigen, welche oft einfach aus dem ach so verhassten MTB Bereich übernommen wurden. Da denk ich vor allem an Titan i.a.
Integrierte Lager, seien es Lenkkopflager oder eben Innenlager, sind vor allem ohne Einbeziehung ihrer negativen Eigenschaften ohne Sinn und Verstand kopiert worden, warum, das weiß der Geier. 
MTB Konstrukteure haben wenigstens vermieden auch noch Innenlager zu integrieren, mit dieser Aufgabe haben sich Fly Bikes und Sputnic betraut, allerdings ohne sich mit Ruhm zu bekleckern. 
Wer jetzt wieder mit Gewichtsargumenten kommt, sollte sich klar machen: ein leichtes Bike is ne sinnvolle Sache, aber eben nur bei gleichbleibender Stabilität und Funktion. 
Hinter BMX steht mittlerweile eine riesige Geldmaschine, hauptsächlich gefüttert durch kleine Kinder, die alles kaufen, was cool, neu und aktuell ist. Erfahrung - Fehlanzeige. Technisches Verständnis - Fehlanzeige. Gemolken von der BMX Industrie, so siehts aus. Und der Grundgedanke BMX is am Ar$sch.
Wenigstens *fahren* ein paar Leute noch und haben ihren Spaß!!   

cheers


----------



## Sele666 (30. Oktober 2005)

ich fahre viel und hab spaß... trotz spanisch bb  

bist du spanisch gefahren? nein was soll daran schlecht sein? ob du bei us bb nen lager mit ner hülse einschlägst oder bei spanisch nen lager direkt wo ist das problem? also was soll das gerede? jaja früher war alles besser.... dann fahr hat mit basguard am rahmen 4 pegs 2 bremsen sattel hoch ab 18 kg aufwärts usw.. na und jedem das seine! ich bin bei 12kg und hab spaß mit... und ich fahr gern guten stuff weils mit ner zerbeulten drecksmühle nich so viel spaß´macht!


----------



## kater (30. Oktober 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wird aber auch ma auf den preis schauen... Man kann nicht ein Super BMX für das Geld kriegen wie du es dir vorstellst!



Überlegen, dann Schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullbmx (30. Oktober 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> auch US BB
> 
> kauf die das Addict der Aufpreis lohnt sich
> 
> ich kenne eigentlich keine <400Kompletträder die Euro BB haben




So ähnlich Spanish BB, check mal die 2006er Eastern Bikes die haben Spanish BB und Internal Headset da bekommst für 400 Euro mehr als beim addict für 450 Euro.
Das ist der Hammer 

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Eastern_Bikes_Element___Modell_2006_4665.htm


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Oktober 2005)

> ob du bei us bb nen lager mit ner hülse einschlägst oder bei spanisch nen lager direkt wo ist das problem?



Sobald Dir der Lagersitz am Rahmen ausschlägt, wirst Du Dir überlegen, ob Du Bock und Geld hast deswegen nen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen.   
Was hat das mit 4 Pegs oder 2 Bremsen und 18 Kilo zu tun? Dummgeschwätz... 
Was is an 2 Bremsen oder 4 Pegs bitte schlecht? Schau das animal Video. Fahren die Jungs schlecht oder unstylish weil sie 4 Pegs haben?   



> Überlegen, dann Schreiben.



So isses.


----------



## Sele666 (30. Oktober 2005)

ioch hab doch nie behautet das es schlecht sei... nur ich brauch keine 4... ich fahr meißt mit 1 peg und wenn ich bock auf rails oder so hab schraub ich mir noch einen rann... 

warum sollte das lager ausschlagen? klar kann sowas aber das kann us bb genauso! dann mus man halt bastel. entweder lager mit loctite einkleben tretlager von aussen körnen usw... da gibs lösungen! aber bisher hab ich noch nich von nur einem kaputten gehört...


----------



## kater (30. Oktober 2005)

Da kann ich einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Sebi13 (30. Oktober 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Contra:
> 
> - Billig Stahl
> - Gewicht
> ...


-Ober und Unterrohr sind aus CroMo, restliche Hi-ten. Aber ich finde das des vollkommen ausreicht wenn man noch net zu karss fährt.
-13,8kg sind nicht so schwer
Mir gehts eher um Stabilität
-letzteres hätte man echt weglassen können... danke für alle Antworten   

@ Siddharta (oder so): Ja anfangs wollte ich das Addict auch kaufen aber das Problem ist das es keinen Rotor hat
GreeTz


----------



## mr_capello (31. Oktober 2005)

is eurer meinung nach das eastern jane atom besser als das wpt addict

nur mal so ne frage am rande weil jemand im dem thread erwähnt hat dass die 06er von wpt nich so super sind und dass die von eastern bikes besser sind


----------



## Sebi13 (31. Oktober 2005)

mr_capello schrieb:
			
		

> is eurer meinung nach das eastern jane atom besser als das wpt addict
> 
> nur mal so ne frage am rande weil jemand im dem thread erwähnt hat dass die 06er von wpt nich so super sind und dass die von eastern bikes besser sind


Das Addict is meiner Meinung nach besser


----------



## RedRex (1. November 2005)

hol dir das eastern bikes element 2006 für 400 euro, haste vollcromorahmen, spanish bb, und wers braucht auch noch 2 14mm achsen und einen rotor, was das addict nicht hat, ausserdem bin ich nicht so überzeugt von den ganzen salt sachen daran, mein kumpel hat das neue addict, ist eigentlich auch voll zufrieden, aber die saltsachen sehen für mich recht unstabil aus, nach 2 tagen hatte der hinten schon ne acht drin...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. November 2005)

RedRex schrieb:
			
		

> hol dir das eastern bikes element 2006 für 400 euro, haste vollcromorahmen, spanish bb, und wers braucht auch noch 2 14mm achsen und einen rotor, was das addict nicht hat, ausserdem bin ich nicht so überzeugt von den ganzen salt sachen daran, mein kumpel hat das neue addict, ist eigentlich auch voll zufrieden, aber die saltsachen sehen für mich recht unstabil aus, nach 2 tagen hatte der hinten schon ne acht drin...



Äh die Felgen sind Alexrims keine Salt  
Den LRS anführen ist nicht sonderlich clever. Der hat zu 80% was mit der Speichenspannung zu tun  

Also beim MTB kann ich die Nachteile vom internal Headset durchaus nachvollziehen wegen der vergleichsweise weichen Aluminiumlegierungen können die Lager natürlich ausschalgen aber bei einem Stahl BMX hat Internal Headset in meinen Augen nur Vorteile.

WIe schwer ist das Eastern eigentlich? ich halte das Addict für ne gute solide Basis grade weil mit einem leichten Rad alles noch einen Tick besser geht. Rotor brauch kein MEnsch die Dinger gehen nur kaputt und wenn mal ein Zug drin gerissen ist... Ich hatte die ******* letztens bei nem KHE mit integriertem Rotor ich hätt das Ding fast gegen die Wand geworfen.


----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2005)

stahl labbert auch recht schnell aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (1. November 2005)

RedRex schrieb:
			
		

> [...]nach 2 tagen hatte der hinten schon ne acht drin...


Allerdings sind das recht billige Alexrims. Von Salt is da nur die Nabe und die is ganz ok...

Edit: Ok zu spät! Nächstes mal geh ich erst nachm posten frühstücken


----------



## fullbmx (1. November 2005)

mr_capello schrieb:
			
		

> is eurer meinung nach das eastern jane atom besser als das wpt addict
> 
> nur mal so ne frage am rande weil jemand im dem thread erwähnt hat dass die 06er von wpt nich so super sind und dass die von eastern bikes besser sind



Eastern Jane ist besser ließt doch schon aus den Anbauteilen raus.


----------



## RedRex (1. November 2005)

ich meinte eigentlich auch die nabe, naja egal, mit den salzkurbeln hat der nun auch schon ihrgendwelche probleme, knacken ihrgendwie, keine ahnung, musst du wissen, finde bei wtp zahlte zu sehr den namen, deswegen wird an parts gespart, muss aber jeder selbst wissen...


----------



## fixbaerchen (2. November 2005)

dann is das bei salz kurbeln also normal, dass die "knacken" ? tut meine nämlich auch, aber ich dachte, dass ich da was kaputt gemacht hätte...


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. November 2005)

Knacken, mein Freund, is nie normal. Auch wenn die Kisten von manchen Leuten klingen wie ein alter Opa auf der Oma...   
In 95% der Fälle ist korrekter Einbau und die richtige Portion Fett die ultimative Lösung gegen Knacken. Alder ich schwör   

cheers


----------



## fixbaerchen (2. November 2005)

war ja schon fertig eingebaut, aber ich versuchs morgen mal mit fett. Geht da das ganz normale Kettenfett?


----------



## Flatpro (2. November 2005)

nein, kettenfett is zu düpnn, du brauchs lager/schmier/industriefett
son zähes zeug   gehste am besten zu opi, die meisten ham sowas


----------



## GizzZ (4. November 2005)

Hat das Element vorne eigentlich ne Bremse?


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (4. November 2005)

kostengünstige variante zu lagerfett=vaseline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRex (9. November 2005)

soweit ich weiß hat das element keine richtige standdardmäßige vorderadbremse, aber laut stvo müssen die an die komplettbikes glaub ich so ne 2 euro bremse dran bauen oder so, war zumindest auch bei mir so der fall


----------



## Flatpro (9. November 2005)

RedRex schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß hat das element keine richtige standdardmäßige vorderadbremse, aber laut stvo müssen die an die komplettbikes glaub ich so ne 2 euro bremse dran bauen oder so, war zumindest auch bei mir so der fall


is quatsch


----------



## RedRex (9. November 2005)

echt? also beim addict 2006, darkness 2006 und den drei stolen 2006 die wir in moers als kompletebikes bekommen haben waren notdürftig ausgestattet um bei der stvo durchzukommen, mit allerhand reflektoren, 2 bremsen, schutzblechen und einer klingel, warum sollten die das da sonst rein machen?


----------



## GizzZ (9. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> is quatsch


Boah Flatpro  Manchmal denk ich echt du hast in der 6. Klasse nicht richtig aufgepasst. Argumente wie "schlecht" oder "dumm" sind keine Argumente. Argumente setzen sich aus fundierten Informationen und Beispielen zusammen.
Falls du das Versäumte nachholen möchtest klick einfach URL=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument]hier[/URL]. 

Nimms bitte nicht zu persönlich...


----------



## derFisch (9. November 2005)

RedRex schrieb:
			
		

> echt? also beim addict 2006, darkness 2006 und den drei stolen 2006 die wir in moers als kompletebikes bekommen haben waren notdürftig ausgestattet um bei der stvo durchzukommen, mit allerhand reflektoren, 2 bremsen, schutzblechen und einer klingel, warum sollten die das da sonst rein machen?


Gibt da sone besondere Sportgeräteregelung inner Stvo. Ein grund warum überhaupt Rennräder auf unseren Strassen rumfahren; jedenfalls sollte bmx imo auch darunter fallen (kenn den Artikel/Paragraphen/Abschnitt allerdings nur oberflächlich).



			
				GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Flatpro  Manchmal denk ich echt du hast in der 6. Klasse nicht richtig aufgepasst. Argumente wie "schlecht" oder "dumm" sind keine Argumente. Argumente setzen sich aus fundierten Informationen und Beispielen zusammen.
> Falls du das Versäumte nachholen möchtest klick einfach URL=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument]hier[/URL].
> 
> Nimms bitte nicht zu persönlich...


cool, dumme anmache


----------



## Flatpro (10. November 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Flatpro  Manchmal denk ich echt du hast in der 6. Klasse nicht richtig aufgepasst. Argumente wie "schlecht" oder "dumm" sind keine Argumente. Argumente setzen sich aus fundierten Informationen und Beispielen zusammen.
> Falls du das Versäumte nachholen möchtest klick einfach URL=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument]hier[/URL].
> 
> Nimms bitte nicht zu persönlich...


das liegt nur daran, dass ich keine lust hab argumente verlauten zu lassen.
mir reichts, wenn ich weis, dass es quatsch is, glaub es oder glaub es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (10. November 2005)

Frieden Kinners... Streitet euch per PM oder in einem Chat.


----------



## RedRex (10. November 2005)

ja wie gesagt, kenn mich da nicht aus, kann ja auch sein, das moshcore oder stolenbikes  so unglaublich viel geld besitzen das sie uns die "parts" geschenkt haben, ohne grund, wenn das so ist, vielen dank kent...


----------

